# View image of webcam with mplayer (or alternative) over http



## Spartrekus (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello,

My webcam does grab and copy each second an image (picture from cam) and place it the apache server.
http://192.168.0.25/tmp/webcam.jpg


```
mplayer http://192.168.0.25/tmp/webcam.jpg
```
does not work.

Would you eventually know possible software that displays it (with refresh)?

Firefox and webbrowser is of course over kill and it will eat all my system.


thank you


----------



## balanga (Aug 5, 2018)

I have no idea if this would work, but have you looked at tvheadend?


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 5, 2018)

Since you've decided to go this way, why don't you make a simple web-page to reload this image every second or so?


----------

